

Finding a Developer for iPhone Game - thomas

Anybody know anyone or have any experience finding a iPhone game developer? Any good forums to look in or places to investigate?<p>So far the best I've found are:
- idevgames.com
- forums.indiegamer.com<p>I'm just starting my search and am open to all suggestions. I haven't had the best luck with rentacoder (etc) so I've been avoiding those...
======
mdonahoe
I'm interested. What kind of game is it? I just finished up a game that uses
some basic opengl. <http://mattdonahoe.com/memix/>

The guys at idevgames seem pretty smart. They helped me get started.

------
koraybalci
gamasutra has a nice project page, you can post your project and get offers.
never used it though..

another popular game development site is gamedev.net, you can post in their
forums and may find skilled people.

~~~
huherto
Interesting. Do you know if you can make a living out of it?

